# LTC in Boston



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

I know in other towns in MA you get a call from the Police Station to pick up your LTC. In Boston do you pick up your LTC or is it mailed to you. Also how long does it take.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

They will mail it to you.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

HAHA, a LTC in Boston is a myth!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

So Congress is going to hook you up?? Cause that's the only way you're going to get one there.


----------

